# Mich. Humane Soc.-Teagan (female Golden for adoption)



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...19337549.59333.237760179614133&type=1&theater*“Teagan” .. ID

*#16728

TEAGAN

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | West Olive, MI | Teagan

Golden Retriever .. Senior Female

Spayed/Neutered .. Up-to-date with routine shots

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | West Olive, MI | Teagan

Take a look into these wise eyes! Teagan is ready to listen to all of your secrets. She is a gorgeous senior Golden Retriever who came in as a stray. She is looking for a family to share her love with. She is calm and friendly. Do you have room in your heart?* 
Please contact the shelter for further info.

Harbor Humane Society 
14345 Bagley St.
West Olive, MI 49460 
Phone: 616-399-2119
Email: [email protected]

Hours of Operation: 
Monday–Friday 12:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m.
Saturday 12:00 p.m. – 4:00 p.m
All visiting hours end thirty minutes before closing.
Closed Sundays, Holidays and the first Thursday of every month

Adopting a friend
Adults (7 months to 7 years of age) $125 each
Seniors (8 years and older) $75 each 

Includes:
Spay/Neuter, first set of vaccinations, dewormer, microchip, rabies vaccination and heartworm test (if old enough). 
Special adoption fee for dogs that come in as a pair and are adopted as a pair in order to keep them together if they are bonded: “2 for1” 
County License for all animals 4 months and up must be purchased at time of 
adoption.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhh she is beautiful!!!!! Sent this to my SIL, her parents live in MI and are Golden lovers! maybe she can work her magic and convince them to be a 2 dog family again, ( they lost their 15 year old Golden last year and only have one now)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*COCKER&Golden*

Cocker&Golden

That would be wonderful!!

*Here is Teagan's Petfinder Link:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/24787893*


----------

